
Show HN: Creating beautiful letters using a web form and LaTeX - vnglst
https://letters.koenvangilst.nl/?v=showhn
======
fiatjaf
Would be better if it generated HTML.

~~~
antoineMoPa
Why? LaTeX makes beautiful PDFs for printing.

